# Etching Question



## daveb (Jan 16, 2017)

Dave,

Couple folks have asked me about etching blades - materials used, method, what to expect, etc. Now knowing absolutely nothing about the subject I've come to appreciate how Biden feels when asked about anything.:cool2:

So can a factory blade that comes with a dammy finish be etched to accentuate the finish? And would it have to be periodically re-done? I've seen the results when you've done this with the Hiros and the lamination line and it's stunning.

If this is doable please suggest a readily available etchant and technique. 

Thanks much.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2017)

Well Dave, I doubt I can explain in simple enough terms where Joe Biden could understand but I'll give it a shot anyway. 



Yes most factory damascus can be etched. This would be done to either correct worn out/scratched patterns or for the purpose of achieving a bolder pattern.

There are some specifics to particular knives that I can't address but generally speaking this is still a decent enough little write up I did a few years back on the subject that should help most people...
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-amp-Re-Etchng?p=108100&viewfull=1#post108100


----------



## krx927 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Well Dave, I doubt I can explain in simple enough terms where Joe Biden could understand but I'll give it a shot anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a coincidence, just yesterday I check that old tread again where searching for info about restoring kitaeji.

Any chance to fix the pictures in it?


----------



## valgard (Jan 17, 2017)

krx927 said:


> What a coincidence, just yesterday I check that old tread again where searching for info about restoring kitaeji.
> 
> Any chance to fix the pictures in it?



If you click the picture icons it redirects you to the actual picture, it's a pain but at least you can see the pictures.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmmmm...the pictures are all showing for me.


----------



## valgard (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Hmmmm...the pictures are all showing for me.



I have to click them for sure, and it redirects me to knifeforums.com where the original pic is hosted it seems. Anyway, thanks that was very instructive.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 18, 2017)

The mystery about pictures was clarified for me. I only cannot see them when I am at work as knifeforums.com is blocked. Luckily KKF is not


----------



## valgard (Jan 18, 2017)

That could be, I don't have a full blockade on weapons sites but it shows a warning.


----------

